
Women Scientist Wikipedia Pages Being Attacked - foolrush
https://twitter.com/niais/status/1124138127956643840
======
chupa-chups
Since it is wikipedia, anyone can join, read the arguments pro/contra and
defend her:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Sarah_Tuttle)

------
ardy42
Nothing to see here. Having a page AfD'd is not an attack.

